# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  "Моя жизнь - большой обман..."

## Ксения Ларская

Когда проезжаю мимо станции метро Киевская, мурашки по коже бегут… Именно здесь в прошлый четверг пытался свести счеты с жизнью близкий мне человек. Все очень просто: бросился под поезд – и никаких проблем. Только вот стоят ли те проблемы того, чтобы покидать этот мир?
У каждого суицидника остается около 6 людей, которым его смерть приносит большую психологическую травму. Только в своих порывах они не думают об этом. Ежегодно, каждый двенадцатый подросток в возрасте 15-19 лет пытается совершить попытку самоубийства. Данные ужасающие… 
Психологи говорят, что в возрасте 14-18 лет человек наиболее психологически уязвим. Он воспринимает этот мир широко раскрытыми глазами. Даже самая мелкая неприятность может толкнуть его на попытку самоубийства. ВОЗ насчитывает 800 причин самоубийств. Из них 41% неизвестен. Чаще всего подростки уходять из жизни из-за одиночества, из-за того, что они не могут поделиться своими проблемами с окружающими. Это гложет их изнутри, они чувствуют себя язвами на теле общества, его обузой.
Суицидники уходят, так и не узнав, что им могли помочь, что были люди, которым они дороги, что мир состоит не всплошь из черных красок. Но этого узнать уже не суждено… Так стоит ли себя лишать драгоценного дара – жизни? Я думаю, нет. Всегда и во всем можно найти позитив, из всего извлечь жизненноважный урок. 
Около 80% самоубийц предварительно дают знать о своих намерениях окружающим, хотя способы сообщения об этом чаще всего завуалированы. Беда не рядом, она еще ближе. И нам надо научиться не только слушать, но и слышать. Может, именно сейчас кому-то нужна помощь…

P.S.: Когда мы разыскивали мою подругу, то я нашла и прочитала ее электронный дневник. Там была вкратце изложена история ее жизни, включая причины, которые привели к мысли о самоубийстве. Блог назывался «Моя жизнь – большой обман», заканчивался он такими словами: «Живите! Жизнь прекрасна.  В смысле, внутренняя ее сторона. А я больше не могу. Я ухожу». Она хотела, чтобы дневник был опубликован после ее смерти. К счастью, до этого не дошло. Подруга под поезд так и не бросилась. Ее спасла неравнодушная девушка. Она просто подошла и заговорила. Но не всех удается увести от края пропасти…
Пусть эти слова будут напутствием тем, кто начал задумываться о суициде. ЖИВИТЕ! ЖИЗНЬ ПРЕКРАСНА!  :Smile:

----------


## =>>>>>

Весьма не убедительно, все одно и тоже.
Жить тогда ради того чтобы испытывать ''позитив''?
А может я больше грустить, тосковать и ненавидеть люблю?
По-крайней мере это более правдивые эмоции.

----------


## [email protected]

Всю свою сознательную жизнь я задаю себе вопрос, который подчастую портит мне эту самую жизнь - "А зачем?". редко принимаю слова на веру, постоянно стараюсь пропустить через призму собственного "Я", слишком много в наше время (да и во все времена, пожалуй их было и будет много) людей которые научились "НЕ думать", ходят на работу, рожают детей, умирают. и все потому что "Так надо, так все делают", стадный инстинкт какой то. Я ненавижу людей которые не разрешают эвтаназию, на мой взгляд это самые аморальные люди, судят  других хотя у них нет ни тех проблем ни тех душевных переживаний и тем самым продлевают их мучения. Любой должен иметь право выбора и выбора между жизнью и смертью в том числе.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Ксюш, не вы первая, не вы последняя, кто приходит на форум проповедовать любовь к жизни, любовь к людям, любовь к самому себе, любовь к хомячкам???, такие сообщения больше походят на спам, чем на желание реально помочь, с другой стороны, если вы таким путем хотите показать всю важность своего бытия, то мне кажется оценят это только дети, хотя возраст почитателей это наверное не главное ( главное, что почитают!!! ), если же вы хотите занять на данном форуме место главное противника суицида, то наверное это у вас не получится, так как Антисуицидера наверное никому не переплюнуть).
*** ну правда, тема ни о чем, одна вода, или вы действительно настолько глупы, что думаете, что фраза "Живите и радуйтесь жизни" кого реально изменить???
Короче Ксюша вы спам бот)

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну как же. мы прочитали, прониклись и больше никогда, поверьте, никогда не будем думать о смерти. и о смысле жизни тоже не будем думать. 
теперь только позитив!ураааа!жизнь прекрасна и удивительна( пляшет от радости. заливается детским смехом)

----------


## ryceHu4ka

ну как говорится nobody cares...))) были и есть люди которые уходят, но когда проблема доходит до себя какие могут быть разумные выводы? твоя проблема самая острая и несноная. так всегда. а на примеры как я уже сказала nobody cares
да и вообще отношение к жизни это вообще довольно таки субъективная вещь кому то она конфетка, которую хочется есть медленно медленно, смакуя каждый кусочек. А кому-то как кусок нелюбимого блюда (для мя печёнка например), который хочется проглотить побыстрее. поэтому не считаю что нужно всем говорить аааа жизнь прекрасна, потому что я могу не любить печёнку.

----------


## Helper

В истине нет такого понятия хороша или плоха жизнь, есть только понимание самим человеком какая жизнь. Оценивая ее, он видит ее через свои теории о жизни, свой опыт, каким бы он не был. И каждая теория имеет право быть. НО, у каждого есть право выбирать в какую ему сторону идти. НО, увы никто из них не задумывался, что есть еще одно состояние кроме хорошо и плохо. Это состояние "0", именно в нем вы делаете выборо куда идти...Здесь нет никакого обмана.Это состояние можно назвать право выбора. Это когда Вам все равно! Именно, все РАВНО! И в это состояние попасть не так уж и сложно, нужно хотеть ощутить это состояние и знать некоторые техники.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Весьма не убедительно, все одно и тоже.
> Жить тогда ради того чтобы испытывать ''позитив''?
> А может я больше грустить, тосковать и ненавидеть люблю?
> По-крайней мере это более правдивые эмоции.


 правда

----------


## Герда

> В истине нет такого понятия хороша или плоха жизнь, есть только понимание самим человеком какая жизнь.


 Хоть и давний пост, но так _________

На одном форуме прочла, что только от нас зависит сделать жизнь радостной или нет.
Такой бред по сути. 

Если у меня кто-то умер, мне что радостно на его могилке станцевать?
Если  тот, кому верила лжец, мне порадоваться приобреьённому опыту?
Если на душе пустота, то я типа улыбаюсь и машу руками? :Big Grin:

----------


## EJSanYo

Жизнь - это дар...а дарёному коню, как известно, в зубы не смотрят. Так что кушайте что дают. Всем пацакам надеть намордники и радоваться!

----------


## Alex22

> Жизнь - это дар...а дарёному коню, как известно, в зубы не смотрят. Так что кушайте что дают. Всем пацакам надеть намордники и радоваться!


 Я бы этому коню зубы то повыбивал.... иногда так хочется.....

----------


## EJSanYo

Кому зубы повыбивали? Вашим родителям?

----------


## Alex22

> Кому зубы повыбивали? Вашим родителям?


 Имелл ввиду в глобальном понимании - жизнь. Не чья-то конкретно.)

----------


## Каин

> Кому зубы повыбивали? Вашим родителям?


 А у вас что родители со скотиной ассоциируются?

----------


## EJSanYo

*каин*, читайте внимательнее цепочку предыдущих сообщений, тогда поймёте, к чему именно относился данный вопрос.

----------


## Каин

> Жизнь - это дар...а дарёному коню, как известно, в зубы не смотрят. Так что кушайте что дают. Всем пацакам надеть намордники и радоваться!


 


> Я бы этому коню зубы то повыбивал.... иногда так хочется.....


 


> Кому зубы повыбивали? Вашим родителям?


 Если вы сострили Алексу, то я вам ответил тем же. Если сказали это серьезно, то значит посчитали, что Алекс говорит  это про своих родителей, и от этого мой ответ(вопрос) не умаляется.

----------


## EJSanYo

*каин*, ну если уж вам и в самом деле настолько это интересно, то да, ассоциируются со скотиной. И вообще разницу между животными и людьми выдумали сами же люди, чтобы казаться себе чем-то более совершенным. Как глупо...

----------


## Alex22

> *каин*, ну если уж вам и в самом деле настолько это интересно, то да, ассоциируются со скотиной. И вообще разницу между животными и людьми выдумали сами же люди, чтобы казаться себе чем-то более совершенным. Как глупо...


 Это эстетический вопрос. В данном случае тема родителей вообще довольно тонкая... Не думаю, что стоит ее продолжать.

----------


## Nord

> Если у меня кто-то умер, мне что радостно на его могилке станцевать?


 Жизнь конечна, это не секрет. Танцевать на могилке неуместно... точно так же, как сидеть словно на похоронах всю жизнь.




> Если  тот, кому верила лжец, мне порадоваться приобреьённому опыту?


 Обмануть по-настоящему можно разве что самого себя, остальные вольны верить или не верить вам. Кроме задетого самолюбия тут никакого ущерба нет.




> Если на душе пустота, то я типа улыбаюсь и машу руками?


 Это ВАША душа - вы КОМУ хотите этой "пустотой" попенять?

----------

